# My new Clown Knife!



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

I went to the LFS today to get some Neon Tetras for my science project, and I saw a Clown Knife! I picked up the smallest one and I brought him home! He is currently floating in the Cichlid Tank!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

nevermind...


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

My dad has a 250 in the basement we reserved for it. I'm not dumb you know!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've never heard of keeping knives (?) with african cichlids. Thought they needs soft-moderate, acid water rather than the hard, alkaline Mbuna water. Might be okay for a while, but watch them carefully. Not sure if the chasing mbuna would stress it out or if it would hunt and eat cichlids in the dark. 

A really neat fish, though.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

nevermind...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

okay, it really all depends on how you take care of the fish. You know those little tiny suker fish. Ollis? (something like that) well they are very small and dont get big. i went to and lfs and saw one and it was HUGGEEE, and i know it was one for sure. but it was in a big tank. so living conditions do have an effect.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

nevermind...


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

Depends on how you care for it, feed it etc. 
I see fish that do get bigger then their normal size.
Small fish that doesn't get more then 2inch can grow up to 3-4 inch all depends on how u feed it.

I see it happen all the time...


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

pp why do you have to be sooo darn mean all the time!!! there is no need in calling people dumb.... if truth be told the post u just started could prove that maybe instead of calling others dumb u need to look in the miror.... did u not RESEARCH what the dietary need was of ur fish before you bought them? there are ways to post without being soooo darn rude!!!!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Amelia26 said:


> pp why do you have to be sooo darn mean all the time!!! there is no need in calling people dumb.... if truth be told the post u just started could prove that maybe instead of calling others dumb u need to look in the miror.... did u not RESEARCH what the dietary need was of ur fish before you bought them? there are ways to post without being soooo darn rude!!!!


If you read my thread,I said I did research them.Sorry for the mean post.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Yet another thread platies pawn has ruined...dude quite being so mean it serves no purpose


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Edited everything.Even my older post.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

thank you.... im not trying to poke my nose in other peoples beusness( or how ever u spell it lol) but pp im just trying to help u see the error of ur ways... thats what friends are for.... and id expect for everyone else to do me the same way!!! (-= 
cant we all just get along!!! LMAO!!! sorry had to do it!!!! (-: (smile)


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

It's fine.I've been trying not to be mean lately.I really need to stop.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

Lol, stuff u research ain't always true. 
I went through 3 site on black ghost knife just now and see that all 3 site have differ info on the fish.
One say the fish do good in hard water, one day soft the other say in the middle. 
Imo website that have info on fish most likely will be off the chart.
This is y forum r made. 

I rather ask a person who kept the fish for info then research it.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

you and me both formany!!! thats one resone why i joined!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

There never a thread that stay in topic, someone always have to say something to draw the topic off.
With that say, let's get back to topic.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmm...hey..is it ok if i be mean????
i am going to have to start spelling classes....lol...hmmm..maybe not..don't want to embarrass myself...zd.......are you talking about ottos ?? otocinclus ??? how big was "hugeee" ??you will not see an oto over 3 inches...what you might have seen was a Chinese Algae Eater......they can reach 7-8 inches and look a little like an oto.....
clown knives and black ghost knives prefer water that is a little more acidic and a little softer....not a good fish to put with africans..they can be really timid...and that doesn't work with african cichlids because they are too aggressive....but at night the knives become the hunters..somebody gonna die....
elites....i am afraid that a 250 just ain't gonna cut it...i have seen clown knives over 3 feet long...i think a tank about 4' x4' x 8' (960 gallons) would be about a minimum....it needs to do more than just turn around...you do have a little time before he get too big...maybe a year of so...they do grow quite rapidly....
and i hope your dad has lots of money...you can go broke feeding one of them beasts...
and another thing....corydoras "DO NOT" belong with african cichlids under any circumstances....even an idiot like me doesn't do that....(i might have read that somewhere)


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

Idiot r smarter then smart ppl. Lol 
That's y we idiot rule... Lol


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

thanks for posting this late loha.i could have left my posts unedited.lol


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

no pp.... did u notice he said it in a nice way!!!! no rudeness at all just facts.... this is what i am talking about!! (-=


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

notice the lol at the end of the post,Amelia.it means jk.Would you please stop treating me like i'm 2.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

i know what what LOL means!!!! and i would if youd start acting like an adult and learn some manners!!!!! sorry for just trying to help you!!!!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

this remind you of anything,Amelia? "heres the thing PP--- i dont give darn about what ur research as done for U... i was siting there watching the MALE PLATY MATE WITH THE FEMALE MOLLY... i dont care how differnt they are TO U AND YOUR INTERNET!!!! if they reproduce OK if not OK... im just telling you what i saw with my own eyes. they MATED!!!!! i dont understand Y U DONT STOP arguing with everybody and open your mind to new things. u can read about one thing on the internet and get SEVERAL DIFFERENT responces. i saw it personally so YES THEY CAN MATE WITH EACH OTHER!!!!! now if u want to keep this argument up u will be doing it alone. because i know what the HECK i saw!!!!!!"


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol... yes i do and i had thought we both appolagized for that thread.... i dont see how that has anything to do with me trying to help a friend out... im sorry u feel i treat u like ur 2... where im from friends dont let friend act like u do and not bring it to there attention!!! i was only trying to show u that being nice to others will bring more happyness than being rude and hatefull.... u have just run another friend off.... (that is if i can figure out how to take u off) at this rate ur going to be the most hated member on this forum.......


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

i figured it out... hope u realize i was only trying to be a good friend... im sorry i tryed to help u.... if any of my other friend thinks that me helping them out, makes them feel that im treating them like they are 2, please let me know so i can stop be helpfull!! sorry again pp.....


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

By that post,I meant that you apologized and I didn't bring it up,but when I apologized,you brought it up.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Amelia26 said:


> i was only trying to show u that being nice to others will bring more happyness than being rude and hatefull....


You think I STILL don't know this after you have told me like a billion times?God,why do I even come back here when I apologize and people still are pissed off?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

So, clown knives, huh? Any pictures?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Yea I want to see a pic of this fish. They are really neat fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i thought that maybe it was a full moon out because this is not the only place where folks are being a bit argumentative and touchy.....
folks....we just need to try to understand that while not meaning to be mean or unkind ; they just come off that way...we have a member here ; although he has been sick and not around for some time ; who was not very popular..mainly because when he spoke it was in very technical terms..at first i thought he was some kind of nutcase..but then i started to pay attention to him..then i got to know him and we became friends...
an awesome gentleman....technology was his life..he owned an engineering company..was heavily into computer science amongst other things...his I.Q. was up in outer space somewhere..almost everybody he spoke with was in the tech field..so a great deal of his conversations were tech based...so he had a bit of a problem talking in common terms that we would understand.....
so when platies pawn expresses his opinion ; it is not so much that he is trying to be mean ; it is just how he expresses himself..he asked me to remove his account...but i am not going to do that...i think that he is a viable experienced member of this forum..and even though i don't always agree with his opinions and wanna smack him every now and then , he isn't any worse than some of our other members..so i want him to stick around...
thanks guys...i knew you'd see it my way.....lol


----------

